# Lets see your game mounts



## JasonLester

This is my 2007 buck officialy scored 153" 20 inch inside spread. 

















Lets see yours


----------



## JMichael

Wasn't going to have this little 6 point mounted but I wanted to experiment with doing a European style mount for future plans.


----------



## seasprite

Nice Bone!!!!!! They say you can't eat the antlers, boy they sure are great to look at.


----------



## Jim

nice deer man! =D>


----------



## JasonLester

I love the Euro mounts... I figure unless I come close to my other one it will be Euro mount. Nice job.


----------



## JMichael

JasonLester said:


> I love the Euro mounts... I figure unless I come close to my other one it will be Euro mount. Nice job.


Thanks. I was pleased with the outcome for my first attempt. The 9 point didn't have great length on the tines but it was 
21 5/8th spread.


----------



## lswoody

Very nice bucks!!!!!! Great looking mounts!!!!!


----------



## JasonLester

JMichael said:


> JasonLester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Euro mounts... I figure unless I come close to my other one it will be Euro mount. Nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was pleased with the outcome for my first attempt. The 9 point didn't have great length on the tines but it was
> 21 5/8th spread.
Click to expand...



He's a nice buck for sure...did you ever have him scored...he's pretty symetrical....he probably would score good. 

I wouldn't pass on either of those deer....I haven't had a buck in range all year.


----------



## Wallijig

Here are some of mine:
All Archery Deer.





My giant Canada Goose;
over 6' wing span


----------



## JMichael

Very nice Wallijig. Nice way of displaying them and keeping the dust off.


----------



## JMichael

JasonLester said:


> He's a nice buck for sure...did you ever have him scored...he's pretty symetrical....he probably would score good.
> 
> I wouldn't pass on either of those deer....I haven't had a buck in range all year.



No I didn't have him scored and wouldn't even hazard a guess as to what he would score. 

The 6 point came from a federal refuge on a 2 day/2 bag limit permit hunt. Their regulations state that you must shoot and check a doe before you can shoot a buck. His daddy walked by less than 10 yds. from me first thing on opening morning, and all I could do was admire him. I got my doe 30 minutes later and got the 6 point the next afternoon. 

Last year I got my limit of 5. They raised the limit to 6 this year and I got skunked. LoL


----------



## JasonLester

Wallijig,

Very nice! When do you want me to show up to hunt? LOL 

Love the goose mount.






JMichael said:


> The 6 point came from a federal refuge on a 2 day/2 bag limit permit hunt. Their regulations state that you must shoot and check a doe before you can shoot a buck. His daddy walked by less than 10 yds. from me first thing on opening morning, and all I could do was admire him. I got my doe 30 minutes later and got the 6 point the next afternoon.




I used to hunt on the Army post I was stationed at. We had the same rules. I had a huge buck walk by just yards away and had to just watch him as I hadn't killed my doe yet... it was cool though.

Been a slow year here for sure. I got some new hunting area so that helped...actually where I shot my doe this year.


----------



## baseball_guy_99

Here are mine...

The shoulder mount buck is the 1st deer I had ever shot. The euro mount was the buck I shot last year.

The mallard was the 1st greenhead I shot. The hybrid red ear was caught out of my aunts pond when I was like 7 or 8 (the picture does not do it justice. It's 11 3/8". I caught it bass fishing on a purple/pink twisty tail worm)


----------



## straightaxle

Here is the 2010 forked horn Black-tail I got with my dad


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

I didn't think to take pictures last year, forgot my phone, and I don't think I've ever taken pictures of a mounted one.

Here's a few of those little southern deer.


----------



## BigTerp

Here is a Common Goldeneye my Dad got mounted for me as a Christmas present this past year. I killed it while hunting with him the year before.





The hunting day with the ol' man.


----------



## Stickicker

I really enjoy seeing everyones mounts!! Here are some of my mule deer mounts. Two are archery and one is black powder.


----------



## montanaman

black bear from western montana


----------



## Wallijig

montanaman said:


> black bear from western montana



Sweeeet!!!

Long time dream of mine is to take a bear with my bow.


----------



## montanaman

mule deer from north east montana


----------



## Stickicker

Awesome!! Would love to have a bear rug.


----------



## montanaman

eastern montana antilope 15 1/4 "


----------



## montanaman

archery elk from eastern montana


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Nice mounts yall!


----------



## JMichael

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> I didn't think to take pictures last year, forgot my phone, and I don't think I've ever taken pictures of a mounted one.
> 
> Here's a few of those little southern deer.


 
Those deer have long tines in MS. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## wilded




----------



## JMichael

Funny you should post that pic Wilded. I was just watching the outdoor channel earlier tonight and saw "Uncle Ted" shoot one of those polka-dotted-deer. Sorry, but I can't remember the name of that species. :lol: That euro muley mount has the darkest horns I've ever seen.


----------



## wilded

Axis deer are the spotted deer from India, the Desert Mule Deer is from right on the Rio Grande in the Big Bend where they clean the velvet off their horns with grease wood and other desert bushes and stain them very dark, he has 18 actual points one inch or longer and a hird horn growing from his skull.


----------



## JasonLester

Nice guys keep them coming. Hunting season is upon us here. But I screwed up my shoulder and haven't been out with a bow yet. Fortunately Ohio allows crossbows so at least I can still hunt.


----------



## JMichael

AR allows xbows also, which was a good deal for me since I injured my shoulder and can no longer pull a compound bow. Unfortunately, the Game & Fish recently shut down atv access to the only local public hunting land. Too many hunters to be hunting on just the edges of this block of woods so it's got things all messed up now. Top that off with not getting the draw on my normal hunt and I'm wondering if I'll even get to make a single deer hunt this year. Good luck to all those that do go though.


----------



## JasonLester

Ouch loosing access sucks. I am pretty fortunate to have some land to myself here lots of pressure around though


----------



## montanaman

a cpl more to add to the shop. these are from our last trip over to new zealand
1. tahr 
1. chamois


----------

